# Axe men on the Jimmy Kimmel show



## bigskyguy5 (May 19, 2009)

*

* We thought we would let everyone know that my wife was online today and came across the Jimmy Kimmel show and she saw lots of photos of Jay/dewayne/ Melvin Lardy/and Darrel Side rod for Gustafson logging on the kimmel website and the photos were shot in New york and in LA . She also saw were they will all be on a up coming Today Show. Just wanted everyone to know.

God bless.

Ed & Rhonda:jawdrop:


----------



## Junior (May 19, 2009)

The Jimmy Kimmel interview happened right before the first season. Funny story, I guess a couple of 'em decided to duke it out backstage just before they went on, scared the :censored: out of some city folks...


----------



## bigskyguy5 (May 19, 2009)

Junior said:


> The Jimmy Kimmel interview happened right before the first season. Funny story, I guess a couple of 'em decided to duke it out backstage just before they went on, scared the :censored: out of some city folks...



Your kidding right? Are you serious that some of them put their dukes up back stage? who did this?

Ed & Rhonda:jawdrop::greenchainsaw:


----------



## Junior (May 19, 2009)

bigskyguy5 said:


> Your kidding right? Are you serious that some of them put their dukes up back stage? who did this?
> 
> Ed & Rhonda:jawdrop::greenchainsaw:



Yup, it wasn't a brawl, more of a wrastlin' match. Can't remember who, but it was funny...


----------



## GASoline71 (May 19, 2009)

bigskyguy5 said:


> Your kidding right? Are you serious that some of them put their dukes up back stage? who did this?
> 
> Ed & Rhonda:jawdrop::greenchainsaw:



Just come around here to the taverns every friday and saturday night... 

Gary


----------

